# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo, zal me even voorstellen...

## Vonny

Mijn naam is Yvonne en ik ben een 47 jarige vrouw. Ik ben freelance grafisch vormgever. 
Al 2 jaar loop ik met een frozen shoulder en pijn in de nek en rug. Vier jaar geleden heb ik een VATS-operatie gehad omdat ik binnen 2 jaar 2 keer een klaplong heb gehad. 
Reden echter dat ik me hier aangemeld heb is dat ik hoop een oplossing te vinden voor een nogal vreemde kwaal: ik heb last van een soort "snotophopingen" achter in mijn neus/keelholte. Het is mss een beetje vies praatje, maar het slijm/snot wordt een grote harde korst die enorm irriteert en er moeilijk uitkomt. Ben ervoor bij 2 verschillende KNO-artsen geweest (o.a. VU Medisch Centrum Amsterdam), maar ze weten niet wat ze er mee aan moeten. Ik hoop hier op deze site lotgenoten te vinden... 
Groetjes, Vonny

----------

